# Brace lake pics



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

Had another great trip at brace lake outfitters.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice boat! And fish! Looks like triple the fun, 😆


----------



## brownty1 (Mar 31, 2012)

How were the bugs?


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome buddy looks like a great time!!! You measure that pike you got?


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

brownty1 said:


> How were the bugs?


very few bugs, some skeeters when it started to get dark.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

gatorman841 said:


> Awesome buddy looks like a great time!!! You measure that pike you got?


i got 1 that was 37 and the one in the pic was 38, in the past years we all got at least one over 40.


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Rippper5141 said:


> i got 1 that was 37 and the one in the pic was 38, in the past years we all got at least one over 40.


Everything gets smaller the older you get.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Father and son time cannot be beat!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

It looks like a great trip and cheaper than mine. But we got three meals a day and a guide for each boat.

That is a nice looking 38" pike


----------

